# I hate jack fish



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

You guys that like to catch them need to go to blackwater and put a dent in em. Sure is frustrating fishing a bass tournament and thinking you have a good fish on and it comes up to be a stinkin jack. Caught probably 20 of them today several in the 5 pound range, ruined two spinnerbaits, went through a pack of flukes and lost two tungsten weights and worm hooks cuz of them today. Not to mention the constant reties cuz their frickin teeth nick the line. Did I say I hate jack fish?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pound for pound how do the pickerel fight compared to bass? How many 5lb bass are there in blackwater?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's funny........but I guess not if you are in a bass tournament. All that work for 'other than bass' makes jack a frustrated boy.....:whistling:


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> Pound for pound how do the pickerel fight compared to bass? How many 5lb bass are there in blackwater?


Jack fish don't fight any harder than bass, and there's quiet a bit of 5 lb bass in bw. I've caught 3 over 8 out of blackwater. There was two weighed in in the 5 lb range today


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I can see where that'd be frustrating for a bass tournament but when it comes to fun fishing those pickerel seem to be larger on average and more plentiful so there is a bonus there I suppose.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

JD7.62 said:


> I can see where that'd be frustrating for a bass tournament but when it comes to fun fishing those pickerel seem to be larger on average and more plentiful so there is a bonus there I suppose.


They are a little bigger on average, and typically will cooperate better. Just not my cup of tea. That's why I said those that like to catch them go get em.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

ok help me out Is Jackfish is pickerel ??? If so where in blackwater are they. I would enjoy catching some >


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> I can see where that'd be frustrating for a bass tournament but when it comes to fun fishing those pickerel seem to be larger on average and more plentiful so there is a bonus there I suppose.


Pickeral are a blast! Really cool fish, I can see why they would be frustrating in a tournament situation.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

submariner said:


> ok help me out Is Jackfish is pickerel ??? If so where in blackwater are they. I would enjoy catching some >


Yes, they are the same. Jack fish is just a local name. 

I believe we have three species in our area, grass, chain and redfin. Redfin are the smallest and I'd love to add one to my fish tank but unfortunately are pretty uncommon.


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe the Florida state record is only about 7 lbs. I know Blackwater has plenty of fish bigger than that.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

submariner said:


> ok help me out Is Jackfish is pickerel ??? If so where in blackwater are they. I would enjoy catching some >


They are in every basin and lake and they like to be around grass, the low end main river has a few, and pond creek has em too.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> They are in every basin and lake and they like to be around grass, the low end main river has a few, and pond creek has em too.


thanks ed


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Some days I pray for any nibble - even a Jack


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I've never seen a Jack 5lbs around here. Would be worth the state record to go after them. Also , I hear they are excellent eating. Cleaning them is another story. There's a science to it.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Dang, ya'll are forgetting the best part about them. They're Good Eating...just fillet, then cross cut the meat, fry. Same as you would sucker fish (carp).


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

They are fun to catch and great eating but they are a pain to clean with all the little bones.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

When the bass fishing is really slow, I go ahead and target pickerel. I tie on a Zara Spook Magnum and have at it. If you are not getting bit, then change out your 
Spook to another color or type of rattle such as the one knocker. The blow ups are awesome. Sometimes I catch bass or mudfish (bowfin) and even stripers. One day I was in the back of pond creek looking for pickerel and three ten pound stripers all tried to get the Spook at the same time. Lots of fun. Another good lure is a hard jerk bait such as a rogue or a lucky craft. They mostly inhabit shallow water, right over grass. I have caught them up to 5 pounds and am waiting on that 7 pound state record. Just a matter of time cause there are so many of them in the river. 

They will hit almost any lure in your tackle box, I find shallow rogues and topwater are easiest to avoid getting hung up in the grass.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Shoot, tell me where to go and I'll catch them up, they are dang tasty


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

On Perdido Bay Golf Course there was one that would sit by the bridge on the number 8 tee box in one foot of water. You could walk across the bridge 5 feet away and he would not move.

He was cagey. I had to literally put a bait on his nose to get him to bite. Finally hooked him, released him.

I have not seen him since.

But one off my bucket list.

Jim


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Buckchaser said:


> Jack fish don't fight any harder than bass...


Uhhhh..... alright.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Uhhhh..... alright.


Uhhh... What? Bet I've caught more of both than you and jacks don't fight that hard, a bass the same size will fight just as hard if not harder than a jack, a jack makes one surge and then he's done you can ski him in after that.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Back in my younger days, I'd tear 'em up on a Cordell Spot. Off White tannish colored with broken stripes running lengthwise. The pattern resembled a Striper I guess. Was sold as a Bass lure, but it never caught a bass, but those Jack's couldn't resist it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We're gonna try and get on some jack this weekend on BW catch a mess, gash em up, and fry them hot...oh man!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought one of these in a mark down bin one time years ago, tried it out in Escambia and could not keep the jackfish off of it, it's called a Vibratron.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Buckchaser said:


> Uhhh... What? Bet I've caught more of both than you and jacks don't fight that hard, a bass the same size will fight just as hard if not harder than a jack, a jack makes one surge and then he's done you can ski him in after that.


:laughing::notworthy:

Whatever helps you sleep at night bud. No need to get your panties in a wad.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I hate bass lol/ Always eating my bait when Im catching bait.


----------

